# Arizona Man Decapitated by illegal aliens 1 arrest



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

Arizona Man Found Decapitated, 1-illegal alien arrested, 3 wanted

Tuesday, October 12, 2010

Chandler, Arizona is a sleepy bedroom town just about 40 miles south of Phoenix. The police have found a Hispanic male in his 30s stabbed and decapitated and left in a lake of his own blood. It must have been a grizzly scene to behold.

Crisantos Moroyoqui, 36, an illegal alien has been arrested. He gave the police false identification and has since has taken the 5Th. The charges are suspicion of second-degree murder and hindering prosecution.

He was found sleeping probably passed out from a night of heavy drinking. There was blood on his pants and buck shoes. Moroyoqui had walked across the way to his apartment and had fallen asleep.

I suppose the police found his bloody foot prints leading from the crime scene to his apartment where he passed out.

The cops are also, looking for 3 other men believed to have been involved with the crime. The four had just arrived last weekend. Moroyoqui lived across the way and was seen drinking with the victim along with the 3 other suspects according to neighbors.

Mooyoqui rented a bed for $100 a month in a small apartment shared by five other day laborers. The other roommates said, they saw the victim alive and drinking with the 4 illegal aliens in the living room until they went to sleep at 4:30 a.m. Police say, the murder happened before 5:30 a.m. 

The 3 suspects that got way are *Juan Campos Morales Aguilar, also known as Asai and Jose David Castro Reyes, 25 and the third man was called El Joto.* They left in a red 2003 Ford Expedition with California plates. They could be anywhere by now. It is very easy for them to change identities and find other jobs in other states.

The 3 suspects on the run are armed and dangerous. Go to the link to see their descriptions of them and the vehicle.

SOURCE:

"1 arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona"
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html


----------



## Tank (Oct 12, 2010)

Hispanics are a brutal people


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 12, 2010)

Why does the headline say "Arizona Man" sound to me like they were all citizens of Mexico. Even the beheaded one.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

People in Arizona live in fear for themselves and their children.  The illegal aliens commit the most heinous crimes, that you have ever heard of!

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/ 
 
Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Why does the headline say "Arizona Man" sound to me like they were all citizens of Mexico. Even the beheaded one.


 
The article didn't say the victim was an illegal alien.  Some have green cards that's probably why he was murdered.  Down here they'll murder you for your tennis shoes OR just because, 50% of the murders go unsolved.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 12, 2010)

Wolfmoon said:


> People in Arizona live in fear for themselves and their children.  The illegal aliens commit the most heinous crimes, that you have ever heard of!
> 
> "The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/
> 
> ...



Sorry. But you have lied. The real headline doesn't say "Arizona Man".


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

I rewrote the story. I paraphrased it as, to not infringe on the copywrite laws. The SOURCE gives you the original title and link to the story in today's Arizona Republic newspaper.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 12, 2010)

Wolfmoon said:


> I rewrote the story. I paraphrased it as, to not infringe on the copywrite laws.  The SOURCE give the original title and link.



So was the beheaded victim an American citizen or was he not?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > I rewrote the story. I paraphrased it as, to not infringe on the copywrite laws. The SOURCE give the original title and link.
> ...


 
The original story does not disclose the citizenship of the victim.


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Why does the headline say "Arizona Man" sound to me like they were all citizens of Mexico. Even the beheaded one.



_Could it be because it happened in AZ where HE was at the time???  _


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > I rewrote the story. I paraphrased it as, to not infringe on the copywrite laws.  The SOURCE give the original title and link.
> ...


_
What does it matter??? He was in the USA when and where the murder took place.  _


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 12, 2010)

Just another good reason to shoot all illegal aliens on sight...


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 12, 2010)

This thread is depraved-murdererphobic.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 12, 2010)

Just add drugs and alcohol:


A report shows 75% of illegal aliens have less than a 6th grade education. Over 71% have children. 30% admit of using forged social security cards, and half of them have done so, for more than 5 years.
http://www.thesocialcontract.com/pdf/three-one/sandiego.pdf


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 13, 2010)

Bastards!


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2010)

Wolfmoon said:


> Arizona Man Found Decapitated, 1-illegal alien arrested, 3 wanted
> 
> Tuesday, October 12, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 13, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> Bastards!



Neither does the article mention any details about the involved parties parentage.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 13, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Bastards!
> ...


 
In the original article, 3rd paragraph down states:

"The man police arrested in the case, Crisantos Moroyoqui, 36, is *an undocumented immigrant *who lived across the way from the murder scene. He rented a bed for $100 a month in a small apartment shared by five other day laborers. He had lived there three months, his roommates said Monday."

Read more: 1 arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler​ 
.​


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 13, 2010)

The original article goes on to insinuate that the four men were fresh over the border as new arrivals in paragraph three.

"Moroyoqui spent early Sunday morning drinking in an apartment across the walkway with the victim and three other men, neighbors told police. *The other four had just arrived last weekend, neighbors said.* No one knew them well. But two other men who went to sleep about 4:30 a.m. said they saw the five men still drinking. 
"Before going to bed, they saw the victim alive and well with Moroyoqui and three other Hispanic males in the living room," police said.

1 arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html

.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 13, 2010)

insinuate?  Damn liberal media!


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 14, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Bastards!
> ...


 
They're all bastards anyway!


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 14, 2010)

_I wonder how many more decapitations will take place or have taken place but they have been swept under the rug to avoid panic and more demands for the feds to do something about illegal entry!  NOTHING will be done until that time that more headless bodies are found!  And even then, it will take an act by the good-for-nothing congress for the feds to react!!_


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

Picture of Crisantos Moroyoqui, 36, an illegal alien *the one that was too drunk to run! *

3 More Suspects Sought In Chandler Beheading - Phoenix News Story - KPHO Phoenix

.


----------



## Againsheila (Oct 17, 2010)

I was just telling someone yesterday that as many Hispanics that are in this country that have brought their own culture and ignore ours, we have to tell our girls/young women not to date them without being properly introduced.  In Mexico, if you go out with a man you haven't been introduced to by your family, or his, you are considered "loose" and "easy".  They don't consider it rape.  They think you were asking for it.  But if you are properly introduced by his family or yours, they will treat you like a queen because they know that the family that introduced you will kill him if he does anything wrong.

I'm against all these illegals but there are so many now that I think we need to make our children cautious and recognize that they don't live by the same culture as we do.  

Know this has nothing to do with that murder, but that murder was probably culturally related as well.


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 17, 2010)

_Rape is rape in most cultures.  Murder is murder in most cultures.  I would say that the only countries where murder and rape is considered a culture is the middle east where it's done in the name of 'religion'._


----------



## Againsheila (Oct 17, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> _Rape is rape in most cultures.  Murder is murder in most cultures.  I would say that the only countries where murder and rape is considered a culture is the middle east where it's done in the name of 'religion'._



I lived in Mexico for awhile.  I'm not making it up.  We were warned by both the Mexican teachers and the American consulate.  The Mexican family we stayed with were pretty clear as well.


----------



## naomibee (Oct 17, 2010)

Wolfmoon said:


> Arizona Man Found Decapitated, 1-illegal alien arrested, 3 wanted
> 
> Tuesday, October 12, 2010
> 
> ...



and obama if he finds out about it will allow them to go fre if all are found.thats his law!!


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

Illegal Alien Murders 3 Children, *Beheads One,* Nearly Decapitates Two
V.O.I.A.C. Victims of Illegal Alien Crime


WBAL-TV 11 News reporter John Sherman reported, "They were hardly more than babies ... they were slaughtered, butchered. ... They were all beaten over the head first. ...We found a bloody baseball bat behind the building with all three children's blood on it," Holbeck said. 

"All of them fought for their little lives. They have defense wounds on their hands, but they lost," Holbeck said. The two suspects, who are in the country *illegally from Mexico*, were arrested May 28, the day after the killings.


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 20, 2010)

Tank said:


> Hispanics are a brutal people



To to think Jan Brewer was beaten up for making this kind of statement.
Beheadings are drug cartel calling card.


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 20, 2010)

*Tijuana Ripped By Beheadings*
October 14th, 2010
Tijuana Ripped By Beheadings at Pat Dollard

These are not Radical Islamic calling card but Mexican drug cartel calling cards.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Chandler police probe role that 'Saint of Death' religion played in beheading*

http://www.azcentral.com/community/chandler/articles/2010/10/26/20101026beheading1027.html

Oct. 26, 2010

On October 9, five Mexican men got together for a full night of drinking. By 10/10/10 at 5:30 a.m. Martin Alejandro Cota-Monroy, 38 was laying in a pool of his own blood he had been beheaded. His head was lying about a foot away from his body.

Law enforcement says that the mens religion might have had something to do with the vicious and gruesome murder. According to investigators witnesses said, the 5 drunk men were practicing a religion called Santa Muerte (Saint of Death).  

Evidently, some believe that to practice Santa Muerte (Saint of Death) will protect them from the long arm of the law. The police released a report of the victims last seconds of life before he was beheaded.

The cops have arrested one suspect. The other 3 who were described as being from Mexico and California are on the lamb. Police say the case is drug related. Witnesses saw the 3 men jump into a maroon Ford Expedition. When the neighbors checked the apartment they found they found the victim on his stomach decapitated in a big puddle of blood. A knife was found at the scene. 

One of the men was found past out and was arrested on, *suspicion of 2nd degree murder and hindering prosecution.* He was drinking at the gathering and had blood on his shoes and clothing. He worked as, a day laborer and had lived in the area 3 months. Evidently, he was sleeping and too drunk to run while the other 3 men took off without him.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 28, 2010)

'Saint of Death' religion probed
http://www.azcentral.com/community/chandler/articles/2010/10/27/20101027beheading1027.html
Candles and an Ouija (spirit) board were found in the central-city apartment. Beheadings have been known to be used as part of the Santa Muerta religion


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 29, 2010)

All were illegal aliens, is that any real big surprise? NO! Coming to your town soon!

*"The decapitation victim and the suspects were all illegal immigrants."*

Source:

Arizona Beheading Raises Fears Of Drug Violence
Arizona Police Investigate Whether Beheading Is Tied To Mexican Drug Smugglers
Arizona Beheading Raises Fears Of Drug Violence - CBS News


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 29, 2010)

The apartment building had cameras and they have on video the perps entering the building.

Slide show:

*Decapitated man discovered in Chandler apartment*
Decapitated man discovered in Chandler apartment | Phoenix News | Arizona News | azfamily.com | Arizona News Headlines

.


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > I rewrote the story. I paraphrased it as, to not infringe on the copywrite laws.  The SOURCE give the original title and link.
> ...



_Here is the link - read it for yourself  - and draw your own conclusions._Arizona beheading raises fears of drug cartel violence


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the headline say "Arizona Man" sound to me like they were all citizens of Mexico. Even the beheaded one.
> ...



But he was the hispanic and the others in AZ were illegals?

biased story.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 29, 2010)

Suspects' Immigration History Released
ICE Records Show Removal From US Several Times
Suspects' Immigration History Released - Phoenix News Story - KPHO Phoenix

October 29, 2010

"CBS 5 has learned the victim and suspects had been removed from the U.S. several times.

An immigration history on the victim and suspects was released by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement Friday afternoon.

Records show the victim in the beheading, Martin Alejandro Cota-Monroy, was a Mexican citizen. Records showed that he had six voluntary returns from the United States to Mexico in the past nine years.

The suspect in custody, Crisantos Moroyoqui-Yocupicio, is a Mexican citizen who holds a valid Border Crossing Card."


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 30, 2010)

Beheading linked to drugs?
Chandler police say victim may have stolen from a cartel

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/30/20101030beheading1030.html

Oct. 30, 2010

Every day is Halloween in Arizona! 

IMO, There is now an international manhunt for the 3 men who were involved with the beheading of an Arizona man. Cops believe they are back in Mexico and that they beheaded a man in a small apartment for punishment and to send a message. Cops say, "This person was chosen to be executed. It sends a message to other people: If you cross us, this is what happens." 

Are your kids smart enough not to rip off a drug dealer. We don&#8217;t need these Mexican Nationals dealing drugs in our country. Demand that something be done about it!

Police found candles and some religious paraphernalia in the apartment they &#8220;said, it appears that after the suspects arrived, they met with the victim and others and spent a night out drinking before returning to the small Fairview Street apartment where Cota-Monroy's headless body was later found in a pool of blood.&#8221;


----------



## waltky (Feb 27, 2011)

Drug gang warfare causin' heads to roll...

*Decapitated bodies displayed in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico*
_26 February 2011 - Four bodies with their heads severed have been dumped in the Mexican city of Nuevo Laredo, close to the border with the US, police say._


> Gunmen laid the decapitated bodies out on a sheet in a central square in full view of horrified pedestrians.  On the sheet was a written message from the Gulf drugs cartel to a rival gang.  Beheadings have become a feature of the violent struggle between Mexican drugs gangs fighting for control of smuggling routes into the US.
> 
> More than 34,600 people have died in drug-related violence in Mexico since December 2006, when President Felipe Calderon began deploying the army to fight the cartels.  Much of the violence has been concentrated in northern states along the US border.  Nuevo Laredo is in Tamaulipas state, which has been the focus of a bloody turf war between the Gulf cartel and the Zetas gang.  Attacks on the security forces have also become frequent in the state.
> 
> ...


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 1, 2011)

Everyone knows there is not "beheadings" in Arizona. Gov. Brewer is a liar?

What difference does it make it he was Mexican or American? He -was-beheaded- in-Arizona.


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 1, 2011)

I feel so enriched by all this diversity.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2011)

> White Supremacist Convicted in Obama Assassination & Beheading Plot Gets 10 Years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White Supremacist Convicted in Obama Assassination & Beheading Plot Gets 10 Years | EURweb


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 3, 2011)

March 3, 2011 
*Ariz. beheading tied to Mexican drug cartel*

Police say *victim stole 400lbs of pot from cartel*, call murder a "message being sent"
AP)  CHANDLER, Ariz. - A man who stole drugs from a Mexican cartel was bludgeoned, stabbed and then decapitated in a suburban Phoenix apartment &#8212; a gruesome killing that police say was meant to send a message that anyone who betrays the traffickers will get the same treatment.


The horrific display of drug violence spilling over the border is believed to be the only beheading by a Mexican cartel in the United States.

Ariz. beheading tied to Mexican drug cartel - CBS News
*
I have no problem with them killing each other. Gangs killing other gangs member either. Criminals killing other criminals is one less we have to contend with.
Maybe the ONLY beheading but not the only drug related killing.*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 25, 2012)

"The U.S. has seen extensive cross-border violence tied to drug trafficking. In one example from 2009, members of a group of Mexican drug traffickers were indicted in the murders of nine people in the San Diego area  including two victims whose bodies were dissolved in acid."

"Decapitations are a regular part of the drug war in Mexico as cartels fight over territory. Headless bodies have been dangled from bridges by their feet; severed heads have been sent to victims' family members and government officials; and bags of up to 12 heads have been dropped off in high-profile locations."

LINK

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 25, 2012)

If illegals rolled a dozen heads across the floor of the nearest bar, our government would do nothing but give the killers all green cards.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 25, 2012)

If the illegal aliens rolled a dozen Republican's heads across the Senate floor the Democrats would cheer and give them all Amnesty and vice versa!

Both parties are to blame for this immigration mess. The politicians money making opportunity called Cheap Labor has turned out to have sharks teeth! Once the American public is well informed on this issue I think theyll rip the politicians a new one! 

This is one problem we have to fix or else it will sink the ship and well all go down. If we dont close the border expect foreign armies to be crossing it next. The U.S. government is leaving us venerable to attacks on all sides. They are leaving us with a weaken military to defend ourselves with and Mexicos army is already here just waiting for instructions! KATIE GET THE GUN!

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 25, 2012)

Angelhair said:


> _Rape is rape in most cultures. Murder is murder in most cultures. I would say that the only countries where murder and rape is considered a culture is the middle east where it's done in the name of 'religion'._


 
IMO, Ritual killings are a part of Mexico's culture and always have been. That's why the "Day of the Dead" is national holiday in Mexico. In Brazil they have a national holiday to worship Satan. The people south of the border seem to have a thirst for blood any way that they can get it. Their violence in America is a just a reflection of their culture and they pass it on to their children. Thats why they have such a high crime rate and account for the most felons in the prison population in America today. Theyre habitual repeat criminal offenders and they never seem to learn. The Anchor Babies are worse than their illegal alien parents! Its crucial that we close the Southern border.


----

In 2011 the Hispanics make up 16 % of the adult population in America and they account for 50.3 % of sentenced federal felony offenders.
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/

----

The legal and illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the United States. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html

----

The taxpayers are spending more than $3 million dollars a day incarcerating the illegal aliens in jails and prisons in the U.S.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

----


*Mexico arrests over La Santa Muerte cult killings*

BBC News - Mexico arrests over La Santa Muerte cult killings

Saturday, March 31, 2012








*The cult of La Santa Muerte is said to be on the rise*
*Police in northern Mexico have arrested eight people in connection with the killing of two 10-year-old boys and a woman in ritual sacrifices.*


Prosecutors in the state of Sonora allege the suspects belong to the cult of La Santa Muerte, or Holy Death. A spokesman said the victims' blood appeared to have been poured round an altar to the idol, which is portrayed as a skeleton holding a scythe. (A scythe is an implement used for mowing (as grass) and composed of a long curving blade fastened at an angle to a long handle.) The cult, which reveres death, has been growing rapidly in Mexico.

Their bodies were found at the altar site in the small mining community of Nacozari, some 70 miles (110km) south of Douglas, Arizona.
Investigations were launched after the family of 10-year-old Jesus Octavio Martinez Yanez reported him missing early this month.
Mr Larrinaga said the murders took place at a ritual during the night, lit by candles.

"They sliced open the victims' veins and, while they were still alive, they waited for them to bleed to death and collected the blood in a container," he said.

----


*Go on vacation to Mexico and you might end up as the Honored Guest at a blood draining ritual.*


.


----------



## Quailman (Oct 26, 2012)

This happened in 2010. Chandler is not 40 miles from Phoenix. Sorry, but they are illegal mex pieces of shit.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Quailman said:


> This happened in 2010. Chandler is not 40 miles from Phoenix. Sorry, but they are illegal mex pieces of shit.


 
Youre right I just looked it up and Chandler is 22 miles from Phoenix, Arizona. This case hasnt gone to trial yet and were still waiting on a verdict. Taxpayers may be housing this illegal alien POS with our tax dollars for decades before any justice sees the light of day.

.


----------



## Quailman (Oct 26, 2012)

jillian  

QUOTE
                                                                                                                                                  [White Supremacist Convicted in Obama Assassination & Beheading Plot Gets 10 Years]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      What the hell does this have to do with illegal mexicans pieces of shit?  We're all very fortunate that he didn't accomplish after obama became president. Biden would have much worse.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 15, 2013)

Jillian likes illegal aliens and it doesn't matter what they do she still loves them. In her eyes they can do no wrong and she always blames the innocent victims of the illegal aliens heinous crimes.


----------

